# IBS and IC??



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Does anybody suffer from IBS and IC? I just got diagnosed with IC on Thursday. I heard that many times both conditions go hand in hand.


----------



## Starr (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok, I may be very obtuse here, but could you please explain what IC is?Thank you,Starr


----------



## 18811 (Apr 11, 2007)

What the heck is IC?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Interstitial cystitis, is what I would guess.A bladder problem. http://kidney.niddk.nih.gov/kudiseases/pub...titialcystitis/ for info.Both IBS and IC are common enough you expect a fair number of people to have both by chance. It does seem IBSers have more bladder problems (IC and Overactive Bladder) than one would expect.K.


----------

